# sand chairs at the beaches in St. John



## mabelline7 (Mar 12, 2006)

If I remember, on my last (and first time) to St. John, when we went to a few of the beaches I don't remember seeing anyone using beach chairs. Can we bring folding beach chairs with us on the trip and carry them to the different beaches? or are there restrictions  of some sort???


----------



## Gerie (Mar 12, 2006)

You can rent beach chairs at Trunk Bay, and perhaps at Cinammon.  I always bring folding beach chairs (umbrella type) with me and keep them in the rental car.  I've never been prevented from using them, even at beaches where there are chairs for rent.  Remember, all the beaches in the Virgin Islands are public, so there is no "concession" or such to call the shots.


----------



## mjs (Mar 13, 2006)

Gerie said:
			
		

> You can rent beach chairs at Trunk Bay, and perhaps at Cinammon.  I always bring folding beach chairs (umbrella type) with me and keep them in the rental car.  I've never been prevented from using them, even at beaches where there are chairs for rent.  Remember, all the beaches in the Virgin Islands are public, so there is no "concession" or such to call the shots.


 \
What type of chairs are these, and how do you transport on plane?
Mark


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 13, 2006)

If you are renting a villa, most of them provide beach stuff like coolers and beach chairs and beach towels.

There are no restrictions, just please remember to take out what you brought in with you.


----------



## Gerie (Mar 13, 2006)

mjs said:
			
		

> \
> What type of chairs are these, and how do you transport on plane?
> Mark



Mark, these are low to the ground sand chairs that fold up like an umbrella and get shoved into a bag.  When folded and bagged they are about 6" X 6" X 24" (estimate).  They cost about $10 at K-Mart several years ago.  I have two of them and put them in a big rolling duffel along with the snorkel gear, cheap blow-up rafts, collapsible cooler, sun screens and any other beach paraphernalia.  The duffel (Big Blue, we call it) stays in the trunk of the rental car for the entire trip.

Gerie


----------



## mabelline7 (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think they make sand chairs like that anymore! they do make regular chairs though that fold up into umbrella, we use them at our kids games.  although I will look for them! and I have never seen any chairs or coolers in the townhouses, where would they be??  I would love to be able to bring my own chair to the beach.  my hubby seems to think we can bring chairs to the airport and check them.  I dont thinks so.


----------



## Gerie (Mar 15, 2006)

mabelline7 said:
			
		

> I don't think they make sand chairs like that anymore! they do make regular chairs though that fold up into umbrella, we use them at our kids games.  although I will look for them! and I have never seen any chairs or coolers in the townhouses, where would they be??  I would love to be able to bring my own chair to the beach.  my hubby seems to think we can bring chairs to the airport and check them.  I dont thinks so.




Now that all the stores are putting out their summer stuff here in the northeast, you might have better luck locating that kind of chair.  Look around if you get a chance.  

As far as chairs and coolers coming with your accommodations, I would contact the establishment directly and ask.  From what I understand, most villas on St. John have chairs, coolers and towels for guests to bring to the beach.  I stay in a timeshare resort on St. Thomas that does not have chairs or coolers, which is why I bring my own.

Gerie


----------



## mariawolf (Mar 15, 2006)

Villas owned by individuals would likely have chairs etc to use. Westin 3 bedroom villa owners can buy a storage closet and leave items in there--we have friends we go with every year to their villa and that is what they do--I agree the beaches there are great but I need a chair!!!


----------



## californiagirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Last time we went to Hawaii our luggage did not make it on our inter-island flight, so we had to watch as a couple of flights of luggage was unloaded onto the carosel.  *I can not believe what people check onto planes!!! * Several beach chairs, umbrellas, and coolers with duct tape holding them together!  Lots of plain old cardboard boxes.  Granted this was considered domestic, but you could sure give it a try to check a beach chair.  The only reservation is that the chair counts for one piece of checked luggage.  If you are a light packer it might work.

Good luck and have a great trip.

Lisa


----------



## Island_Hopper (Mar 16, 2006)

> I don't think they make sand chairs like that anymore!



I bought some great chairs for beach use at the Sports Authority last year.  They were regularly priced at $40 each but I got two for that price at the end of the season.  Anyway, they fold up very tight and the arm pads become backpack slings.  I only got to use them a couple times at the beach here before it got too cold but I think they're great and they could easily be brought along on a trip.

Here is the site for the manufacturer:

http://www.swimways.com/kelsyus/


----------



## Negma (Mar 16, 2006)

We now always bring an insulated fold up cooler in a suitcase. It is perfect for sodas, water, and sandwiches at the beach.


----------



## mabelline7 (Apr 3, 2006)

the back pack beach chair and duffle bag is a great idea!!  thanks for that website!!  I will call The Westin to see if the 2 bedrooms store any beach chairs, if not. I will def try getting the small portable beach chairs and put them in a rolling duffle...  great advice!!  thanks!!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 3, 2006)

Let us know what the Westin says.


----------

